# 1986 Prairie Schooner by Mallard Coach Company INC



## Ranchlady48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I own a 1986 Prairie Schooner and need to know if it contains any asbestos anywhere in the RV when it was manufactured? can   anyone help me on this?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 19, 2011)

I would not think there would be any asbestos in a 1986 rv but really dont know.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pancanbob (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, Ranchlady48

got this off the internet, hope it will help 


Asbestos Ban and Phase Out

http://www.epa.gov/asbestos/pubs/ban.html

On July 12, 1989, EPA issued a final rule banning most asbestos-containing products. In 1991, this regulation was overturned by the Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals in New Orleans. As a result of the Court's decision, the following specific asbestos-containing products remain banned: flooring felt, rollboard, and corrugated, commercial, or specialty paper. In addition, the regulation continues to ban the use of asbestos in products that have not historically contained asbestos, otherwise referred to as "new uses" of asbestos. For more information read EPA Asbestos Materials Ban (ABPO Rule): Clarification (PDF) (3 pp., 10 K) - May 1999.


----------



## erniee (Sep 24, 2011)

If you remove any of the old linoleum, the backing, called the felt, may contain asbestos. I have seen propane heaters with a layer of asbestos.


----------



## larold (Sep 26, 2011)

I just de-muddobbered my furnace on my 83 and there was some asbestos gaskets. I replaced them with some I made from exhaust gasket material.


----------

